# Shows and EI?



## Thowra (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a question mainly for those from Australia who are dealing with Equine Influenza. Anyways, I was wondering does anyone know when shows, pony club exc. will be starting up again? I went to watch a Showjumping Competition a couple of weeks ago, but we had to go through a check where we had to wash our hands, boots exc. to get in. So does this mean shows will be starting again? 

Thowra xx


----------



## vaulter_1 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in purple zone, and as far as I know things are starting back up again. There'll probably be less going on for a while as you need to get approval from DPI and EFA, but I am entered in dressage, SJ and shows from the end of Jan onwards.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Very slowly.

We have some major events coming up in Jan & Feb, but they have very strict biosecurity measures. ie keeping spectators away from the horses, limiting numbers, certificates of health etc.

I have heard that some riding/pony clubs are beginning to get organised but are waiting for the bio-security measure to be lessened.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

the pony club i am moving to is starting up pony club events early february. there are a few other places starting comps again with permission but i dont know how long it will be before all the big stuff starts again


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i heard on the news that all areas might turn green as soon as March!!! yay!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a Pony Club camp on this weekend which is including 40+ horses, and i have competitions from the start of February on nearly everyweekend, but i live in victoria and no horses got affected so that may have something to do with it. I know they'll be very fussy about it because at Tafe we weren't allowed near the horses at all so we couldn't finish some units but im so glad comps are starting again!! How about everybody else??

*EXCITED!!!*


----------

